# Looking for a good mechanic for VW cars



## madoxx (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone advise me a good mechanic who fixes cars mainly VOLKSWAGEN?? I want a buy VW Passat 2007 2008...

THX!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ouch don't shout. I've gone deaf now


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

You do realise you are replying to a post that's almost 8 years old.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

How on earth is maddoxx going to get his VW from Cyprus to Dallas in Texas (assuming it's not gone to the scrap yard)? Float it across the Atlantic on a raft?


----------

